# My new Baccus humi



## LopezCigarClub (Oct 21, 2013)

I finally got my new Baccus humidor all seasoned and so far i'm loving it! Looks great and easy to see all my sticks. Here are some pics.
View attachment 82553


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Very Nice... Congratulations on the new humidor! :thumb:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I've contemplated buying that one before but I was worried about the seal. I think the doors on the side were sort of space wasted.

It's like they were meant to hold cigars but the doors don't seal good enough to be able to store cigars in there. 

They should have made a better seal on the doors so you can use all that space for cigar storage otherwise its basically only good for accessory storage like you are doing.

If that is the case, they should have just made a drawer on the bottom of the humidor for accessories and cut down on the overall size of the humidor.

Seems like a big humidor for the amount of cigar storage space given. 

Looks like the main compartment must seal fairly well, you have it pretty wet in there.

What did you end up paying for this?



Glad someone bought one of these, I've always been curious about them.


----------



## LopezCigarClub (Oct 21, 2013)

huskers said:


> I've contemplated buying that one before but I was worried about the seal. I think the doors on the side were sort of space wasted.
> 
> It's like they were meant to hold cigars but the doors don't seal good enough to be able to store cigars in there.
> 
> ...


Got it off Amazon for $149. That was the cheapest I could find it. I was also concerned about the seal but it's actually so tight that when I close the top compartment, the front pushes out briefly but snaps right back. The front and side doors have magnets built in. I put a hygrometer in that front compartment as well as in the drawers and the humidity has held steady so the seal seems as solid as it can get.

The side compartments would have been nice to store smokes in but oh well. Still cool to keep cutters, lighters and other miscellaneous knick-knacks tho.

Overall a great humidor and looks beautiful, like an art deco building on South Beach sans the neon lights!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

LopezCigarClub said:


> Got it off Amazon for $149. That was the cheapest I could find it. I was also concerned about the seal but it's actually so tight that when I close the top compartment, the front pushes out briefly but snaps right back. The front and side doors have magnets built in. I put a hygrometer in that front compartment as well as in the drawers and the humidity has held steady so the seal seems as solid as it can get.
> 
> The side compartments would have been nice to store smokes in but oh well. Still cool to keep cutters, lighters and other miscellaneous knick-knacks tho.
> 
> Overall a great humidor and looks beautiful, like an art deco building on South Beach sans the neon lights!


Yeah, Art Deco is what I was thinking, too. Very nice, and glad you are enjoying it. TCB


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars (Jun 22, 2013)

I like it, also like the accessory storage area, my wife hates when I just leave lighters and cutters sitting out on the shelf I keep all of my pipes and humidors... she'd appreciate this, may have to look into one.

Phillip


----------



## jhofman (Mar 28, 2014)

That is a real nice humidor!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice enjoy


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

LopezCigarClub said:


> I finally got my new Baccus humidor all seasoned and so far i'm loving it! Looks great and easy to see all my sticks. Here are some pics.
> View attachment 82553


AWESOME HUMI. Congrats!! I nearly bought the Baccus myself from Cheap Humidors. I went with the Revello instead (cheaper and holds 300 cigars plus 2 accessory draws). How does the humidity hold with the cabinet? Also what do you think of the accessory compartments?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

That's a very attractive set-up. Congratulations!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

jhofman said:


> That is a real nice humidor!!


Yes it is! In fact, we do a lot of work with an organization called Support Our Troops, and they have us engrave Baccus Humidors as retirement gifts for high ranking officers at the local military base. They even gifted one to the prince of Jordan when he came to visit.


----------



## jhofman (Mar 28, 2014)

CheapHumidors said:


> Yes it is! In fact, we do a lot of work with an organization called Support Our Troops, and they have us engrave Baccus Humidors as retirement gifts for high ranking officers at the local military base. They even gifted one to the prince of Jordan when he came to visit.
> 
> View attachment 51894


That's cool that you guys will do that and this:

CheapHumidors.com - Super Products, Swell Prices, Splendid Service


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

jhofman said:


> That's cool that you guys will do that and this:
> 
> CheapHumidors.com - Super Products, Swell Prices, Splendid Service


Thanks Jim! Support Our Troops is full of the NICEST people on the planet. I absolutely adore them.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

CheapHumidors said:


> Thanks Jim! Support Our Troops is full of the NICEST people on the planet. I absolutely adore them.


Kayla, you should have smacked me in the head and told me to get this one instead of the Charleston.....It's full already lmao :frusty: I am going to a big Sterilite next until I have room for a tower......Unlesssss I can get the wife to believe that she needs her own humidor :evil:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

LopezCigarClub said:


> I finally got my new Baccus humidor all seasoned and so far i'm loving it! Looks great and easy to see all my sticks. Here are some pics.
> View attachment 82553


Very nice! :tu

I too considered this one when starting out. I ended up with the Don Salvatore Aficionado, but this too has a very attractive style. I had the same thoughts about it holding proper RH, but glad to hear that it turned out great for you- you'd better start looking for your next storage piece right away, looks like that thing is getting pretty full :roll:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Kayla, you should have smacked me in the head and told me to get this one instead of the Charleston.....It's full already lmao :frusty: I am going to a big Sterilite next until I have room for a tower......Unlesssss I can get the wife to believe that she needs her own humidor :evil:


Hey, my husband has his own separate humidor!


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Damnable schweeet Humi...Congrats.


----------



## PSD4 (Jan 5, 2015)

Very nice. Hope you enjoy it for years and years!


----------



## itsanss (Feb 25, 2021)

...


----------



## itsanss (Feb 25, 2021)

Still enjoying your Baccus?

I ordered one on February 2nd. 5-7 day shipping and I just got it in yesterday and it's beat to hell from the shipper. Company can't get me a replacement until June. And the free digital hygrometer to be included with the shipment was forgotten. Should've known something was wrong when they were the cheapest on the Internet by a considerable amount!!! Argh

Also, how did you get the digital hygro. on the drawer front? Hot glue?

Thanks!


----------

